# Garrett County Gran Fondo cassette question



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm doing this ride on June 25 and I have a 12-25 on my Casseroll. Will I survive , or might it be in my best interest to get a 12-27 or 29? The bike does have a compact crank.
Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well it kind of depends on the shape you are in but IMO it can't hurt to have an extra low gear. 

If you don't need it but have it, no loss.

If you do need it but don't have it, I hope you brought walking shoes! :yikes:


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

MB1 said:


> Well it kind of depends on the shape you are in but IMO it can't hurt to have an extra low gear.
> 
> If you don't need it but have it, no loss.
> 
> If you do need it but don't have it, I hope you brought walking shoes! :yikes:


+1; I'd put a 12 - 28 on if you can; I did the Philly Fondo with a 12 - 25 and did a lot of walking. It becomes mentally draining after a while that hills you know you can ride up all of a sudden become a challenge.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a compact with a 12-27. If there are really climbs of 15% for a mile, you may want a lower gear than the 12-25. 

I've done plenty of sustained climbing at 5-8%, but anything over 12% is usually pretty short where I ride.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I just broke my wrist in a crash yesterday, hoping I'll recover well enough to still ride the fondo. (I did ride the 35 miles back to the car). Not much pain, can move fingers, but wrist is too sore to move. Currently in temp cast until I see the orthopedist.

My question--should I not be able to ride my bike, what do you think my chances are if I use my mother's recumbent tricycle?


----------

